# Vented The Stove Hood



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Cutting a hole in the side of a new trailer is a little nerve racking. I removed the hood above the stove, disassembled, marked the hole, cut the hole and installed a vent to the outside . No more smoke detector when cooking. It was easier than I expected but on mine the fan and light are seperate from the microwave. That made life easier.

I also installed the Tornado in the last few days. I started fabricating the reciever for carrying my bikes off of the bumper. Just need to get the steel to attatch to the frame for strength.

It looks like we are finally going to have a rally with no rain planned







so washing is definitly planned. Thats when you realize the size of this thing









John


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

Cooking...... smoke detector, sounds like a good reason not to cook. LOL
Clara


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

An outside vent sounds like a good idea....HELLO, keystone are you their.....


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

And the pictures of the process are located . . . . . where?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jbwcamp said:


> Cooking...... smoke detector, sounds like a good reason not to cook. LOL
> Clara


My thoughts exactly, Clara!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

But, how will you know dinner is done???

Gary


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> But, how will you know dinner is done???
> 
> Gary


Duh, when the firemen show up.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> And the pictures of the process are located . . . . . where?


Yeah.....hmmm???









Great job btw!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Where did you get the outside vent? Sounds like a great mod!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'd say nice job John, but how do we know you even did it without seeing pictures????????

One of the best mods I've done to the trailer.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

biga said:


> But, how will you know dinner is done???
> 
> Gary


Duh, when the firemen show up.















[/quote]

But John and I are firemen!!!

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Trying to find the cord to connect the camera to the computer







Workin on it.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I look forward to seeing the pics too. We were told that we'd have to put a whole different range hood on because there is no shroud around the fan to force the air through the duct to the outside.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

C'mon John. You know better than that









Talking about a cool mod and NOT having the pictures uploaded ?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

jetjane said:


> I look forward to seeing the pics too. We were told that we'd have to put a whole different range hood on because there is no shroud around the fan to force the air through the duct to the outside.


If they are anything like most home range hoods, there is a damper that you move from one position to another to switch the way it vents, either up, back or return through the hood itself (you are supposed to install charcoal filters for that, but none of the RV manufacturers do, and most homeowners don't either.

Tim


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> If they are anything like most home range hoods, there is a damper that you move from one position to another to switch the way it vents, either up, back or return through the hood itself (you are supposed to install charcoal filters for that, but none of the RV manufacturers do, and most homeowners don't either.
> 
> Tim


Thanks. Good to know. I'll get the DH to take a closer look when he has some time this week.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Looking forward to the photos. I always thought it a bit strange that it wouldn't be vented to the outside. Of course I guess some house vents don't that either.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok, we had a closer look. There is no damper but it will still be doable and quite easily too by the looks of it. This will definitely be on our mod list too.

John...where did you buy your outside vent from? We would still like to see some pics when you get a chance. Thanks.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

California Jim said:


> C'mon John. You know better than that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I thought we had made a new rule a while back - No posting of mods that I want to do without posting pictures! And HE'S A MODERATOR! Jeesh! These guys.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

John,

After cutting a BIG hole for the outside shower in my 25RS-S, another one is no problem with the router!
I was contemplating installing the earlier Dometic microwave (it has a vent and is a little larger). The outside vent is another option.
Do you find the hood intrusive at eye level when cooking?
I removed ours as it was no help anyway and the kitchen seems bigger!
What do you think?
Dave


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Man, I m taking a beating on the pic rule







Here s the finished. The other 3 pics are in my gallery.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=457

John

I waxed the entire trailer today.......its a little big


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Looks like you did a great job!

Pardon me for sounding dumb, but is this vent problem only on certain models?? I've never had any problems with smoke either by using the microwave or the cooktop. There is a fan switch on our range hood, so where does it go?? I always figured it vented to the outside


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

We were just tralking about this while camping last weekend.. Nice job John! I gotta do this!

Carey


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Looks like you did a great job!
> 
> Pardon me for sounding dumb, but is this vent problem only on certain models?? I've never had any problems with smoke either by using the microwave or the cooktop. There is a fan switch on our range hood, so where does it go?? I always figured it vented to the outside


It is set up to recirculate the air though a grease filter/trap element inside the trailer from the factory. Think vent-less range hood in a house.

Map Guy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

map guy said:


> Looks like you did a great job!
> 
> Pardon me for sounding dumb, but is this vent problem only on certain models?? I've never had any problems with smoke either by using the microwave or the cooktop. There is a fan switch on our range hood, so where does it go?? I always figured it vented to the outside


It is set up to recirculate the air though a grease filter/trap element inside the trailer from the factory. Think vent-less range hood in a house.

Map Guy
[/quote]
Thanks for clarifying map guy. 
Wouldn't there be a way to vent this through the roof instead of out the side?


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Looks like you did a great job!
> 
> Pardon me for sounding dumb, but is this vent problem only on certain models?? I've never had any problems with smoke either by using the microwave or the cooktop. There is a fan switch on our range hood, so where does it go?? I always figured it vented to the outside


It is set up to recirculate the air though a grease filter/trap element inside the trailer from the factory. Think vent-less range hood in a house.

Map Guy
[/quote]
Thanks for clarifying map guy. 
Wouldn't there be a way to vent this through the roof instead of out the side?
[/quote]

Probably could but IMHO a wall penetration is more desireable than another penetration to seal on the roof -long term the roof penetration has more probability for water leakage. Also, duct length and amount of bends in the duct run affect the fans efficiency or ability to actual move the air out the pipe (duct). The HVAC guys on the forum can elaborate a little more. Just know that there is a formula based on SQ Ft or Cubic Ft (can't remember which) of area to ventalate, length of duct run, amount of elbows(turns), and number of air exchange times per hour desired/mandated when a range hood or bath fan is installed in a house. Same principal apply just the house is on wheels!

Map Guy


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice and actually functional mod. I am quite surprised though, that with a mod this BIG (cutting a hole in the TT and all) that there are only 3 pictures. I'm still a newbie, but aren't you the one (moderator) that told me a requirement of mod posting was lots of pictures??







Just kidding!! I would imagine that once you started this, you did not think much about taking pics during the process. Anyway, nice looking job. Again, where did you get the outside vent?
david


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

John,

You guys were asleep when I arrived so I just dropped it off. I'm sorry, but I had to leave it sticking out a little. I know you're going to the rally this weekend so you don't have to put my vent in until you get back. In fact, you have until Thursday evening before Memorial Day. I've stocked it and I used an extension cord to your house for the refrigerator, so I'll just swing by and pick it up on my way up to Lake George. I left the two scissor jacks on the floor of the bunkroom. If you get to them, I want them on the rear, okay? You can have the old ones when you take them off. Thanks so much.

Scott


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hmmm, I don't think I've ever seen a kcabtuO before









good one Moosegut


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Hmmm, I don't think I've ever seen a kcabtuO before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You weren't supposed to notice. It was the only side shot I could find.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....Nice Mod! and thanks for the pix!









.........................and nice photoshop work!


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Great job. Nice pics, too.

At some point in the sales pitch the salesman said that the stove/microwave fan vented to the outside. I thought "cool". But at PDI I noted the fan was self-venting. The salesman said he would see if they could vent it for me. I wanted it at no charge. The sale guy misspoke. But the GM did offer to do the mod at his cost and quoted me $1000.
















So there you go John - maybe you turn a profit at that price?
















Also, the fan on our 23RS will mount in any one of three directions inside, roof, and side. I would rather have the food odors and oil vapor go out the roof, but many do not see this as an issue. Just personal preference on my part.

I'm still trying to figure out to make that fan run while dry camping.









Scott


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I'm still trying to figure out to make that fan run while dry camping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An inverter, or a generator are the only ways I can think off, as you have to get 120vac to the microwave. Another way around it would be a Turbo Maxx or similar type fan on the ceiling vent nearest the stove. These are 12vdc units, and would provide the air exchange needed.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I purchased the vent a the local RV store.

Venting to the roof would be nearly impossible. The walls are too thin to support a vent pipe. The microwave is, on mine, above the vent, not part of it. Because it was just a simple hood, it made the job easier. Camping479 did his also, but he had to remove the microwave. I marked and cut the hole on the inside wall first with a razer knife , drilled 4 holes at the corners, then cut from the outside. Also remember to put tape on the outside wall, first for easier to see pencil marks and second, so you do not scratch the outside wall.

I also need to post a pic of the wall cut out piece, wait til you see how thin it really is









John


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

John...did you block those slots on either side of the fan too?



bentpixel said:


> But the GM did offer to do the mod at his cost and quoted me $1000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dealer quoted me $400 and said the price was so high because they had to change out the whole fan unit to a outside vent type one.







We told them to forget it since I was thinking it would be about $200.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes, I used a piece of duct tape on both sides. Its only cooking heat.

John


----------



## onewhoserves (May 30, 2007)

So after 29 days you haven't found the computer cable - while you are looking, where did you get the parts and where can I find them? Gordon

Never mind, I missed the later pages. Thanks for the info. Gordon


----------

